# Things MTBR members say



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll start off with:

"You can't go wrong with ______ !"
- Said when another person is looking for recommendations.

RULES: one saying per post, and no back-to-back posts please.


----------



## SCRockhopper (Aug 15, 2011)

"I ride to relax and have fun."


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

"brakes are only a recommendation"


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

"looking for advice, i have a very uncomfortable carbuncle on my _________"

"Is it normal for my seat to become _________"

"I had the weirdest thing happen on a ride yesterday involving a pair of handcuffs, duct tape, and _________"

I swear we have to read those posts daily, this thread should be stickied so people can just fill in the blanks. Good call OP!


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks flexy

those chainstays are not short enough


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

"bullet proof"


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I have ___ inches of travel.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

"I'm about to pull the trigger on a __________"


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

"Should I go with a medium or a large?"

"26 or 29?"

"clipless or platforms?"

"HT or FS?"


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

"What are your guys opinions on ____ ?"

or

"What do you think of ____ ?"

Meaning I already bought the part/bike and I'm just making sure all the cool kids affirm my awesome decision.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Dialed in


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

Wipe some dirt in it, it'll help it clot.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

syl3 said:


> Looks flexy
> 
> those chainstays are not short enough


:thumbup:


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

"I'd probably actually do work at work if it wasn't for MTBR"


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Wait for the carbon version.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Is this a good deal?


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I was unaware that "everything sucks" until I started reading MTBR forums


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

My dog has passion


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Flickable

Steel is real

:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

"since switching to tubeless, I ride with ____ psi up front and _____ on the rear"


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

"My 29er rolls over everything"


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

The biggest drop on my normal trail is only ____ feet


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

"Buttery smooth"

Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

"You should be able to use full travel"


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

"How much does your ______ weigh?"


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

"It's mostly roots and rocks"


----------



## Howeler (Sep 23, 2005)

"Can we have a beer now?"


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

A buddy let me borrow his _____ , I wasn't impressed.


----------



## viteaux (Oct 27, 2007)

"I just bought _____ off of Craig's List for $_____. Did I get a good deal?"


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was just riding along when....


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Things MTBR members say:*

" blah ditty blah blah, whine whine, ***** and moan"


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

"SLX is the best bang for the buck"


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

"This one time, at band camp..."


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I just looked at (insert internet bike pimp here) and their prices are too good to be true.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

What Fox fork should I get?

How much can my short-travel cross-country bike handle?

___________ is overrated.

The bike doesn't matter. A good rider can ride any bike on everything awesomely.

You won't "loose" anything.

"Your" stupid.

I wish I had a real girlfriend...

Oh, and... 

I don't want to hear the truth, because that isn't what I wanted to hear, so you suck.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

What's the consensus on...


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

Epic


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

"Open Letter to _____, Stop Dumbing Down ______"

"AM/650b/29er/Enduro/Wearing a Helmet/Etc. Is An Industry Scam!"

and, 

"Best thread ever!" 

(And this is the best thread ever...)


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I've been riding _____ for _____ days. Here's my Pro Review.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

"So, I just bought my first real mountain bike..."


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

If you'd read my post carefully, you'd realize I was saying ________. Instead, you're ______ like an _________. _____ _____!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Do a search, you'll find lots of responses on the topic.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

"Yeah, I can clear that!"


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

"How is my bike?"

As they lay in the dirt with a broken collarbone......


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

XTR is for rich douchbags, XT is the real deal.

So I need a little help.. I just picked up a bike from Walmart and something doesn't seem right...


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

What's All Mountain mean?

Rep...blah blah blah

My opinion is right, yours is definitely wrong...because you are an _________

my breaks 

My gary fischer

___________ Customer Service sucks

where the hell is ISuckAtRiding?

Where the hell is Matt Chester?

Where the hell is Boone titanium?

Where the hell is Wes Willits?

How the hell does Shiggy have +44k posts?

How the hell does Shiver Me Timbers have +41k posts?

Is this $1200 S-Works Epic a scam?


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

More marketing hype! I've been riding _______ since _______, and I don't see why I would change!


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"I don't want my water tasting like dirt/mud and malaria/giardia"
- the love of bottle mounts under the downtube


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

"quiver"

"feels like I'm on the bike, not in the bike"

"________ online retailer sucks. The worst. I expected_______but all I got was__________and they didn't even send me anything for free. Never shop there again! Edit: After calling and talking to someone________ came through so it's all good. They even sent me a sticker and a voucher. I'd shop there again."


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"Climbs like a hardtail and descends like a DH bike!"


----------



## jlmuncie (Sep 10, 2010)

"Fully Rigid"


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

You can ride any bike on any trail....depending on your skills

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

"Upgrade untill it breaks"


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

"Pictures don't do the descent justice, it's steeper than it looks"


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Saw it at my LBS and ordered it online...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Post your "Passionate Passion for Passion" passion.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

*What is a good XC tire choice?*


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

"Aggressive rider who rides aggressively on steeper than average trails."

"Time to break out the big bike for this weekend."


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"It's all made in China anyways."
- said when explaining the difference in quality and durability.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

"When is my butt going to stop hurting?"


----------



## Orion23 (Mar 21, 2013)

"sweet ride"

"climbs like a goat"


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

"It's just marketing."


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"I run that with no problems on ______"
- response to people questioning the quality of some product


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Demo demo demo

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

"I've narrowed it down to A and B."

"You should look at Z! I have one and it's awesome!"


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

"In that pic, your sattle is WAY too ___________"

"What size __________ should I get?"


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Too much front brake!


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

My fork doesn't get all the travel

I'm an Aggresiive Trail/All Mountain Rider

No more than 5 ft drops

small bump compliancy

virtually no pedal bob

pedals like a hardtail

plush, buttery, smooth

lower air pressure means less rolling resistance

What tire rolls fast but has the most traction

chunk, gnar, drops, jumps

29r "insert anything"


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

June Bug said:


> Too much front brake!


Probably would be posted as: "Too much front break"


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

A few of the finer ones:

"It's snowing again", Heyyall

"Is spring ever going to start", Heyyall

"It's a sunny 10F", Heyyall


Some other that make me shake my head:

"I have ________ to spend on my first bike, which one is the best"

"Why is my ___________ harder to pedal than ___________"

"I bunny hopped the fallen kid on the trail"


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

Some good ones posted. I was going to say 'flickable' but that got posted on page 1.

On to my rant.

How many bikes in your 'stable'?

WTF? Those things of metal, plastic, carbon etc. aren't frvcking horses. 

I hereby nominate the use of the word 'murder' to describe a collection of bikes. Sure bikes are not crows; but it sounds cooler and why associate the bicycle with a horse; the hoofed, trail apple leaving, skittish animals whose riders are some of the most vociferous anti-MTBing group (at least in my neck of the chaparral).


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

heyyall said:


> Some other that make me shake my head:
> 
> "I bunny hopped the fallen kid on the trail"


I had forgotten about this story

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

heyyall said:


> Some other that make me shake my head:
> 
> "Why is my ___________ harder to pedal than ___________"
> 
> "I bunny hopped the fallen kid on the trail"


I must find the story on that last one! (google-fu failing, nm found it: http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/lol-i-jumped-over-kid-today-801481.html)

Your pedal quote reminds me of another one:

"This bike is so light and efficient, I was pedaling a few gears higher than usual."


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

dv8xin said:


> I must find the story on that last one! (google-fu failing, nm found it: http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/lol-i-jumped-over-kid-today-801481.html)
> 
> Your pedal quote reminds me of another one:
> 
> "This bike is so light and efficient, I was pedaling a few gears higher than usual."


Good work. Almost rep worthy


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

-where is that trail?

-what tires should i run?

-flow is this...

-you should stop riding platforms and get spds.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I will "pull the trigger" on....


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

"I just got a screaming deal on a ______ . Was it worth buying?"

"I switched to the Paleo diet and now I win all my local races".

"After my buddy ______ for the third time it was a long push back to where we'd left the truck."


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 12, 2012)

"I HATE stravatards!!!!"



...but secretly uses Strava.


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

"Why didn't you go with the ____________"? (Usually in reference to a Non-Chris King Headset"


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

"Lance is innocent until proven guilty."


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

ambassadorhawg said:


> "Should I go with a medium or a large?"
> 
> "26 or 29?"
> 
> ...


*contemplates trying to make such decisions* OMG! Divide by zero!


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

Livewrong


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

Can i put a 120mm fork on my old ass alloy 80mm hardtail?


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

Rolls like a ___ and handles like a ___.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

"Recommend me a ____________"


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

...


> I can do about 300 watts an hour so probably around 600 for 30 minits


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Who's got a discount code for ___________


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

The rebound dampener doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"Will this fit me?"


----------



## ziprace (Apr 30, 2009)

" Thanks for sharing! "


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

"For that budget I'd probably go used. Have you checked (insert shady internet bike ad location)?"


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

Will my 29er fit in my car?


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

8 inches in the rear. no h_o_m_o


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hardrocks are not worth upgrading


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

"Hey, what the hell happened to my rep!"


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Nothing about SS's for 4 pages?

"How can I convert my _____ to SS?" 

"What gearing should I run?" (often with no additional information about location or fitness level)

"I'm totally faster on my SS" (no really I am)


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"Is this upgrade worth it?"

Funny that many people answer this kind of questions with the same generic responses, relative to price. Might as well make them canned.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

'Are these wheels too light for me?'
-no info on rider, bike, usage, weight, etc.
Actually you see this more often if not daily on RBR...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

gnarrrrrrrrrrrr.............

Bunch of F'n trail pirates they are


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

My Avids squeal like a pig.

"Maiden Voyage!"

My next upgrade is _____

Carbon vs Aluminium

Conditions for _______


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

"I can't stand all these spandex-clad road weenies!"


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

"Everyone's different, so it might not work for you."

"Give it a try and come to your own conclusion."

"Harden up."

"That's what she said."


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"Anyone try (latest and greatest expensive product)?"


----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Dec 11, 2012)

"oh, your derailleur is acting up? Go single speed!


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Has anybody else noticed that (A) are always so (B)? Waaahhhh!!!

A = demographic riding group, e.g. roadies, old-trail-riders, young trail-riders, spandex wearing trail-riders, riders of certain expensive bike brands, riders of certain cheap bike brands, riders of hard-tails, riders of FS bikes, riders of single-speeds, riders of multi-speeds, clipless riders, platform riders, 29er riders, 650B riders, Strava-nista's, anti-Strava-nista's, etc.

B = negative adjective, e.g. mean, rude, clueless, lame, slow, reckless, smelly, conceited, arrogant, lascivious, etc.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Poster: What bike is best for $_____?
MTBR: This one! (costs $_____+ $several hundred)


Poster: What bike/part/trail is best: A, B, or C?
MTBR1: D!
MTBR2: E!
MTBR3: 29er!


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

Laterally stiff and vertically compliant.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

"Why are roadies such *****?"


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"No dabs"


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

*Mountain biker complex*

"I love sprinting past rodies on my mountain bike, I have knobby tires lol"


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"Shut up and ride"

Usually said with far more words, for the sake of tact.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

"Swap it out"...I've no idea why the word out is there.


----------



## haager (Oct 9, 2009)

"What frame size is that and how tall are you?"

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

dompedro3 said:


> Poster: What bike is best for $_____?
> MTBR: This one! (costs $_____+ $several hundred)
> 
> Poster: What bike/part/trail is best: A, B, or C?
> ...


^^^^ this
LMAO


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"My style is to plow through the rough on the downs."


----------



## JaneDoeRN (Feb 21, 2013)

"Well, I ride single speed." (Yeah, I see)
"Single speed and a rigid frame as always faster." (Possibly, depends on the rider.)
"It never gets easier. You just get faster." (Yeah, I've heard that.)
"You ride pretty good... for a chick." (Well thanks, I guess.)
"How many lumens is your light?... but how much did ya pay for it?" (It was a present, HA!)
"Wanna beer? It's not on my Paleo racing diet but WTF." (Sure, )


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

"SS makes you a stronger rider."

"Rigid makes you pick better lines."

"Steel is real." This was already mentioned, but worth mentioning again to emphasize how much of a cliche it has become.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Which ______ is the best?


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Sizzler said:


> "SS makes you a stronger rider."
> 
> "Rigid makes you pick better lines."


Reminds me of the threads that go like this:

"Hi, hardtail or FS as my first real bike?"

"You learn faster on a rigid bike. Go rigid."

"No, you learn faster on a FS bike! Go FS."

"No, it depends!"

"No, you'll have fun on whatever you ride. Just pick one and [shut up, and ride]."


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

What is All Mountain?

"Super secret techy gnarly fast descents"

"The sweet spot for these bikes is aggressive riding on rocky trails with features of consequence."


----------



## Bone Saw (Oct 3, 2012)

"It'll feel better once it stops hurting"


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Bone Saw said:


> "It'll feel better once it stops hurting"


Or burning. Lol!


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

"I was catching him. If the race was another lap longer I would of caught and passed him."


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Keski said:


> "I was catching him. If the race was another lap longer I would of caught and passed him."


"I was holding back, and knew you were behind me. If you tried to pass I would have turned it up and stayed in front of you for the win."


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

"Stay Vertical"


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I like sand traps.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

"Hey;"

"Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk"

"Tone's came back from the dead!": With regard to rep

"nice and slack": Does that mean steep head angles are mean? 

"im 5'2" and i use a 780mm bar with a 50mm and it rails!": 90% of all the posts on every thread about handlebar and stem length

"support your local LBS": support your local local bike shop

"im faster than most people i ride with": 80% of MTBrs think they are faster than average unless the thread has a poll then 80% are slower than average

random trail drama in Sedona/NorCal/Oregon (makes me appreciate living in the midwest)


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

Today I crossed paths with a crazy lady on a horse who tried to....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ozz said:


> Today I crossed paths with a crazy lady on a horse who tried to....


Sullivan Cyn.?


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Sullivan Cyn.?


I was thinking of the Sullivan Canyon lady but there have been a few posts about a few different crazy ladies from other areas.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

More crazy Biatches? Geez, what's the world coming to? It's that Nancy Pelosi chick makin' them all crazy and chit.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

"tubeless or tubes? what should I do?"

"I weigh __ with all my gear on"

"Why is there so much _****'ing__ spam on this website?"


----------



## jdbruner (Oct 3, 2011)

"My Avids squeal like I'm slaughtering walruses."
"My Avids have been completely silent from day one."


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

and I quote 

3. The girls love to check me out in my daisy duke running shorts while I'm moose knucking it down the boulevard.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"Keep the rubber side down"


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Great thread guys


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

"marry me, nicole". wassup oc!


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"Is this carbon strong?"


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

jlmuncie said:


> "Fully Rigid"


^^^I read this and think of the scene from "A Few Good Men":

Kaffee: Grave danger?

Jessup: Is there another kind?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

This thread needs to be relocated to Off Camber.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

"It's snowing...again", Heyyall


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"You are over thinking things."


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

"very stiff"

"compliant"

"It rolls over everything"

"MTBR isn't what it used to be anymore"

"Give me a brake!"


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Is this safe to ride?


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

"You pu$$y!"


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

"You haven't gone to tubeless yet?...My bike is way faster now"
"Just hammer it" as you are completely gassed at the top of a climb, and some dude on a 18lbs carbon stick is behind you wanting to pass.
"On your left" as I pass his ultra-light lemon on the descent aboard my 6" travel lead sled!!!


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

"Long time lurker, first time poster"


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm sure somebody has gone with "butthurt" by now, but just in case:

"There's no need to get all butthurt."


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dude, I got some chain suck going on here.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

"my nuts are Titanium"


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fahza29er said:


> "my nuts are Titanium"


But, your nutsack is made out of aluminum and you suffer from serious galling issues.


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

"Awesome tread, keep 'em coming!"


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

"That [old design] was originally designed for some other form of biking and this [newer design] is better designed for current mountain bike riding styles."
- MTBR members on hub skewers, wheel sizes, frame dimensions, long stems, crank lengths, hub widths, rim widths, BB designs, brake types, etc.


----------

